# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  a bear over the bridge.....

## MIke R

first the coyotes took the walk over the bridge....and now a bear has finally succumbed to the allure of the Cape and waked over the bridge.....LOL

http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pb...NEWS/205280312

----------


## Peter NJ

next it will be people from NJ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## katva

Too funny!  The bears know I'm on my way!!!

----------


## MIke R

> next it will be people from NJ



bite your tongue!!!!

----------


## sbhlvr

the bear has made it to the point (Kent's) just around the corner from our house. hope he won't find our apple and pear trees.

i'm not used to such animals, even though we have had a couple just behind our house here off Cape.

just freaks me out. i wish Fish and Wildlife would relocate it off the Cape.

----------


## MIke R

The bear made it to Provincetown!!!
http://www.wickedlocal.com/provincet...#axzz1x3EeQV4X

probably to attend this event:


http://www.ptownbears.org/

and who can blame him???....LOL

wonder what they are going to do with him now that he has run out of  land ????

this has been a major local media event

developing

----------


## katva

So funny!  The bus I took out to N. Truro on Sunday had a substitute bus driver----I'm betting his regular job was stand up comedy....He cracked us up the whole way out to Truro with these bear stories, and he said it had made it to Truro by then (Sunday)....not sure if that was a joke or not. 
What will happen to this little guy?   :Confused:

----------


## MIke R

my guess is Fish and Game will tranquilize it and relocate it...it  has little chance of surviving in the outer Cape.....food source would be an issue

----------


## NHDiane

The true meaning of "wanderlust"?   :)  Such a cool story

----------


## MIke R

and now its climbing the Pilgrim Monument!!

where does the madness end??

----------


## andynap

Goose.

----------


## amyb

phunny photoshop, Mike

----------


## JohnC

The bear has been caught and will be "relocated"

----------


## MIke R

yeah I heard that...caught in the Pilgrim Monument parking lot

----------


## sbhlvr

That's funny, I heard it was captured in Wellfleet last night.

----------


## sbhlvr

One too many Gumbay Smashes!!

----------


## amyb

Made the CA morning news today!

----------


## katva

Ahhhh.....a happy ending to this funny story,  I hope!

----------

